# Levenot House, Altrincham August 2019



## mookster (Aug 27, 2019)

I've been on a bit of a residential binge lately, I've explored more houses this year than I think I ever have before - I've not been able to travel stupidly far from home the last few months for various reasons so it was kind of out of the want and need to explore things that I found myself doing a lot more smaller residential locations than I would normally think to do.

I was able to travel a little bit further afield recently and liked the look of this place after it was posted on here not so long ago. It's a strange old building, one part is much older and it's got a large extension built onto the side dating from around the 1960s. Information seems incredibly scant for this place, I've not been able to dig up much at all but it would appear to have been abandoned sometime in the summer of 2012. A planning application taped to a post outside invited comments ending in June 2018 but nothing has happened since - strange given it's in a very exclusive street. It looks as if it was a home of multiple occupancy in it's latter stages of life and has some seriously questionable interior design choices going on! The inside is pretty much totally bare other than maybe one chest of drawers, a hookah pipe and a few nick-nacks in the basement but it's the weird and wacky wall coverings which more than make up for that, as well as some of the decay - one half of the building is totally mint yet the other side has some serious decay setting in.

A nice chilled explore on a sunny Sunday morning, which gave us no reason to suspect the drama that would follow at the next location where we didn't even get in but narrowly avoided being arrested for some trumped up 'attempted burglary' offence. That would have brought a downer onto the day for sure.






































































































"OMG FoUnD FeRaRi!!1!!"

Thanks for looking 

​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 27, 2019)

Nice photos but a bad choice of wallpaper in the hallway and some of the rooms.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Aug 28, 2019)

Typical example of its type - Not all old buildings were well built and renovation/rebuilding can open up a whole can of worms. Then the money runs out! Victorian times and earlier had their fair share of Jerry Builders, just as we do now. Looks a pretty awful place!


----------



## Wrench (Sep 3, 2019)

Nice, liking this and those pics and not too far from me.


----------

